# 35psi K04 TT225 max out project



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi

As some of you might know i did some hardware evaluation last year.
Got a new house in the middle of the process but now im back tuning the TT again.

First real mechanical test was to remove the exhaust = 0Hp gain
Next step was to tune the duty to 100% and then the waste gate was maxed out.
Pushed open by the exhaust pressure and boost fell of drasticly at 5.5k

So we switched the gate to a PAGPARTS 15psi gate and i got some help with tweeking the software again.
Now we suddenly can use 33psi boost at 96% N75 duty and it can hold over 22psi at 7k.

Did som minor tweeking and im back to [email protected] falling of to 19psi at 7k (by tuning)
To save turbo and clutch 


Next step is 
AMS 1000Hp FMIC i had as a left over from the 750Hp engine 
Then a full custom 3 inch system with race pipe and OEM rear silencer 
580cc injectors 
E85


Then i will re-dyno
Havent done any maf scaling or anything so you guys will get some MAF readings from 100% OEM , E85 , High boost etc just to se what happends.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

hmm what kind of hp#'s are u shooting for? stock engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

No hp goal.
Will just see were it doesent produce any more power 

It can boost 25-26psi without problems all the way up to 28lb/h according to borg wagner catalogue/turbo flow chart.

28Lb and we should be able to get 265-294Hp Pump vs E85

Real hp 


Size 5 exhaust housing is a 220hp housing.
But with low EGT due to E85 ill guess we can do alot more then a normal chiped car.


With larger exhaust and with no pressure loss due to intercooler we will get som free PSI and will be able to run
WG more opened and get some more flow.


This will be a 0-60mph redlight monster. 

If i wanna do 0-140mph in 11sec ill just use my other Mk4


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the results. Sounds like this is a good way to utilize the stock setup without much of a financial "investment" as BT setups require.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I always debated about getting the Forge WG, its sweet that its so nice :thumbup: I would recommend rods for prolonged use, the 02x will be a torque monster and probably blow a rod sometime soon with those goals...otherwise, good luck, nothing like maxing the absolute **** out of a turbo :laugh:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

LOL I'm curious how long that turbo will last  K04s fry from running 24psi let alone that much


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

According to flow chart / turbo rpm 1.65bar and 280hp+ should not be a problem.
High revs but not over rev.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Very interested in this thread!!! Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Test mounted the 4.5 inch thick 1000Hp+ AMS racing intercooler yesterday.
Insane that you can fit a 4.5 inch thick intercooler without cutting the front bumper 


Can do it in 2 ways

1: No crash bar
Pros = Shorter piping 
Cons might feel soft in front suspension due to the bar holding the chassie together

2: crash bar 
longer piping and no aliens for the head light


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i did #2 ha. F the aliens, scrub em out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 1: No crash bar
> Pros = Shorter piping
> Cons might feel soft in front suspension due to the bar holding the chassie together, *you lose major frontal crash support*
> 
> ...


Not 4.5" wide, but I'd never go w/o the crashbar


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Did some testing without the crash bar.

The strut tower bar and the alu bar over the radiator stiffen the front end enought to keep it stiff.


The alu bar on the TT is more a parking lot protection then a high speed safety device.
Same goes for the rear that acctually fall of as soon as its hit. 

Btw the kinetic does not flow much more then OEM.
Oem flow area and cooling area is almost the same size.
And with the nice OEM duct some test ive seen have basicly shown 0 gain 

Kinetic flow area = 2.75 x 7.75
Cooling area 24 x 7.75

OEM = 3.4 x 7.25
Cooling area 14.5 x 7 total of 2 sides + no heat from radiator and supperior duct



But as soon as you put any FMIC beind it no one knows how the bar will work when you collide at high speed.
Working in the test lab for over 10 years now i know that any mod will have serious impact on crash test.


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow.... That intercooler is HUGE. I cannot wait to see some tests with that on. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Fabed up some 2.5 inch piping that i painted black for OEM look 

4.5 IC is now mounted upside down for shortest possible pipe routing.


did some test and its insane 
Some quick pulls with OEM IC and you would start to get some nazty high IAT´s.

This hold ~outside temp+1-2 celsius and does not rise as quick as OEM did.


Pressure gain ~0-2psi
HP gain at single pull ~5-8Whp

Several pulls or going from 1st to 4th gear its ~30whp


so now we have

1.8bar boost falling down to 1.3bar at 7000rpm.
Will add another 0.1-0.2 and see what it does.



Setup
15psi WG
Foffa race 1000whp intercooler 
Custom software
E85
580cc siemens injectors
3bar FPR
N249 delete
Forde DV hard spring (just for smoother part throttle boost)



Next step full SS 3 inch turbo back exhaust with no cat and modded OEM rear muffler


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

This is just epic.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

hey foffa are you running an inline fuel pump for the e85?


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

how much money do u have into all ur mods?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Can you explain why you are using the hard spring to smoothen out part throttle? 
My part throttle is....rather inconsistent. 
I'm running the yellow spring in my Forge 007. 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi 

Still on *OEM fuel pump*. 

About the money. 

*Custom software* 
Did a file my self at the begining. 
Had to get som help from a guy here in europe to solve some issues that came after 26psi of boost. 

So software have cost me ~150$ and is for sale if you wanna have a flash  

*INTERCOOLER* 
Its a 3k Intercooler kit :laugh: 
But it cost me 10$ to do the piping because the IC is a left over from the 140mph monster Mk4 

15psi *WG *around 50$ 

580cc *Siemens *injector kit 200$ 

*Bosch *Silber F4 spark plugs 20$ 

*N249 *delete 0$ 
Unplug hose and leave valve as it is 

Biltema *diverter valve* 50$ 
Reason why i use this valve is that OEM open a very low vacum. 
That is good. 
I used N710 on my race engines. 
Its the fastest valve out there. 

But with this small turbo going in to boost at any given rpm and OEM TB is almost closed it can give you some sporadic dump vs boost pulsation at 1/3 pushed down pedal. 

So instead of 100 hours of trying to tune it away i solved it mechanicly with the hardest spring for this type of valve. 
Now it wont open at low vacum and pulsation is gone. 

Biltema deliver 3 springs for the kit. 







I will start with the full 3 inch catless turbo back next week. 
Im out on the road with wife and the TT right now


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

> But with this small turbo going in to boost at any given rpm and OEM TB is almost closed it can give you some sporadic dump vs boost pulsation at 1/3 pushed down pedal.


Adjusting the wastegate, changing to N75J, and aftermarket TIP all helped smooth out my part throttle surging. (Biggest was tweeking the wastegate but all mad noticable difference). After doing those I could hold 10-15 psi at 2/5's, 3/5's part throttle no surging. Smooth linear control like a supercharger.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

are the injectors high or low impedance? sorry about all the questions im trying to go the same route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

High imp like most of the OEM cars.
Think 99.9% of all car manufatures are running high imp .

So the one that you want is old body thick version high imp 580cc cone spray .

otherwise you cant switch back to petrol with Lemmiwinks tuning.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

whats the word foffa? any updates?


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

yea any updates foffa? really interested how its going to come out!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

bump for updates!


----------



## Schnook (Mar 4, 2009)

*subscribed* opcorn:


----------



## Mikes_the_name (Mar 26, 2010)

damn thats nice, you had to get rid of the bumper support though...?


----------



## nothing4free (Sep 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No hp goal.
> Will just see were it doesent produce any more power
> 
> It can boost 25-26psi without problems all the way up to 28lb/h according to borg wagner catalogue/turbo flow chart.
> ...



Was 25-28 PSI holding or just spike? -- reason I ask is I am trying to push my K04-020 to the limit. I have a MBC which does not spike much (0-2 psi). I have it holding 22-23PSI on 3rd gear on 91/92 without W/M. I wonder how much higher can I go before real risk. Car has plenty of mod for flow... even pre-turbo W/M stage 2 with on/off solenoid... Pre-TB W/M is on a 2 stage setup (13/19 PSI)

Why the bigger injector(580cc), isn't the 386cc stock on all 225/K04-02x?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I know I'm bringing this back from the dead but anyone know what happened to this project?

It looks like the OP's last post on vortex was in July


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got married and had kids?  that all ways kills all your dreams


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure....would have liked to see the outcome


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

k04-02x's make too much heat past 22-23 psi to make any power that would be much different than typical bolt-on goodness goals. It is by far my favorite oem'ish turbo of choice for building mk4's but itsn't something to push and expect much from. great mid-range torque on a 1.8t without much spool is its best quality in my opinion.


----------

